# Kesh, Ireland



## Becky (Sep 17, 2006)

Spent a few days this weekend in Co. Fermanagh, Ireland in a little place called Kesh... its a very tranquil and pretty place... here are some shots...feedback appreciated and spanks for looking! 

1. View over Lough Erne







2. Me hanging out of the car...






3. Spooky tree tunk...






4. Abandoned jetty...






5. Jetty...






6. A family on a jet ski...






7. Jet ski...






8. Fence into lough...






9. Mushrooms!






10. Something a little different with a nice Audi!






11. Sparkly waters...


----------



## Dom0803 (Sep 17, 2006)

7 and 5 are great... pitty though that Fermanagh aint in Ireland...


----------



## Becky (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks!

Would you care to define where Co. Fermanagh is then, if not in Ireland?


----------



## chris82 (Sep 17, 2006)

I think what hes trying to say that fermanagh is in northern ireland...but I dont care about a line on a map ireland is ireland no matter what creed or colour you are.my favs are 2,4 and 8 no 6 would be good if it was cropped a good bit closer


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 17, 2006)

the colors are so great and the everything is just great

2 is the best self portrait/car mirror i have seen


----------



## Becky (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments!

View4mheaven... yep I know what he meant really, just a daft thing to bring up on a place like this! Northern or southern, its still all Ireland really!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dom0803 (Sep 17, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Would you care to define where Co. Fermanagh is then, if not in Ireland?


Northern Ireland, United Kingdom.

If it was Ireland then I think the city hall of Belfast would have the tricolour flying.


----------



## Becky (Sep 17, 2006)

Mate, take your politics elsewhere.


----------



## chris82 (Sep 17, 2006)

well said,theres always one.this is a photography forum not B.B.C. parliment,get a life


----------



## Dom0803 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's not that I'm a die hard, I simply strive correctness. I get equally annoyed when people call NI Great Britain, as it's not Britain.

But yes, not appropriate.


----------



## Becky (Sep 17, 2006)

Your opinion isn't necessarily correct, nor do you have to be a die hard to cause offence to people by bringing up such nonsense on forums.

Anyway... can we just get back to photos purlease....


----------



## chris82 (Sep 17, 2006)

cool,it takes a bigger man to agree to disagree so theres no point crying over spilt milk


----------



## hovis (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't care whether it's GB or Eire, Lough Erne is wonderful, beautiful shots..


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 17, 2006)

I like what you did with #10.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Sep 17, 2006)

#3 is awesome. I love how the tree twists like that. #9 is a very interesting shot. I love all the detail for the mushrooms. #10 is awesome as well. #11 is a beautiful shot. It's abstract, it looks like it could be sparkling water or fireworks..


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a great fan of your sparkles on the water surface here!
And I like all the landscapes of Lough Erne. Long time since I've been there last, I think it was 1987 or so? 1990 maybe ...? The horizons are a bit centred, I feel, but ... so what. In 1, for example, I like both the lines of the cut grass laid out like this to become hay as well as the sky...!


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## conor (Sep 18, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments all!



Excellent Pictures!!

I havent been to Fermanagh for a few years now.

Have you been to the Glens of Antrim?  That would be a fantastic place for some photos.  I havent been home since February and would love to get back.


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Conor! I haven't been to the Glens of Antrim on a photographic outing yet but I plan to! Been to Carrick-a-rede rope bridge etc not too long ago but not with the camera in toe! I live on the Antrim coast between Larne and Glenarm which is pretty scenic (Belfast during university time) but should really get up to Glenariff etc for pics!

You must be missing home and Ballycastle, its a nice area!

Thanks for the comments too!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2006)

great photos  loved them all no matter where they were taken


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

When in Glenariff in summer of 2004, I missed out on a good many photo ops since we had done the touristy tour to Dunluce, Giant's Causeway and Carrick-A-Rede Rope Bridge before and hubby was getting a little impatient with my taking my time and taking my time, plus on the narrow (the very scenic) route between Carrick-A-Rede and Glenariff he got quite near to an oncoming car, actually their wing mirrors touched, and it upset him to no end, so he would much rather not even have gone into that one famous Glen anymore and hated me for insisting. Hmph. Plus the wonderful weather that we had in the morning all disappeared in the afternoon, so my pics from there are not half as nice ... I put up those morning pics (from that very tour) for view4mheaven of late, where are they again? Hang on..... here_they_are .


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Aleks! And love the photos Corinna!


----------



## conor (Sep 19, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> Hey Conor! I haven't been to the Glens of Antrim on a photographic outing yet but I plan to! Been to Carrick-a-rede rope bridge etc not too long ago but not with the camera in toe! I live on the Antrim coast between Larne and Glenarm which is pretty scenic (Belfast during university time) but should really get up to Glenariff etc for pics!
> 
> You must be missing home and Ballycastle, its a nice area!
> 
> Thanks for the comments too!



Yes i do miss it.  All my family are still there.  Actually I have family that live in Carnlough, just a few miles along from you.  I posted a few pics of there a while back.  One was of the Harbour in Carnlough.

Have booked the ferry to go back home for next August!


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

carnlough s a great spot,used to go fishing up on the mountain there all the time,hey becky in your self potrait/mirror shot was the car moving?


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope was stationary!

Yep Carnloughs just up the road from me, used to live even closer in Glenarm when I was a young lassy lol!


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2006)

Great shots Becky!!

I like the first one and the last two the best, for no particular reasons! Love the Audi shot - really works well.

Rob


----------



## mykill (Sep 19, 2006)

i really like 3 and 9 and great shots overall


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2006)

Great series.  #5 stands out for me.


----------



## Indecent Exposures (Sep 19, 2006)

Very impressed with #2, not least because it's something I've tried to do before and not done very well! Also love the colours in #8

Chris


----------

